# Cost of living in Singapore



## abhshu

Hi, I am an Architect currently working in US. I am in talks with a firm for the job in Singapore. Even though nothing is finalized, I would appreciate a feedback regarding Cost of living, rentals, work permit etc. I would aslo like to know how is healthcare? I mean health insurance.
If possible compare to US ( if anybody has been moved from US)
This will help me to determine my compensation package. So please help me.
I will bring scotch for best help


----------



## adelayeo

abhshu said:


> Hi, I am an Architect currently working in US. I am in talks with a firm for the job in Singapore. Even though nothing is finalized, I would appreciate a feedback regarding Cost of living, rentals, work permit etc. I would aslo like to know how is healthcare? I mean health insurance.
> If possible compare to US ( if anybody has been moved from US)
> This will help me to determine my compensation package. So please help me.
> I will bring scotch for best help


local food/public transportation is cheap in sg.
anything between 2-3k is pretty comfortable living expenses inclusive of entertainment if you're not one for expensive restaurants meals.
accomodation wise: there are govt flat(HDB) or pvt apartments.with the former being the cheaper one.it depends if ure looking to rent an entire place or just a room.
for eg,2-3k can get you pretty decent pvt apartment while 1-2k+ will usually fall into the govt flats rental section.but once again,i do know of people who can get a pvt apartment for less than 2k.
regarding health insurance diff companies have diff packages but you can buy some of your own for a small sum every mth.that you will have to get an insurance agent to break down the various costs and explain.
hope this helps a little.


----------



## atfc

abhshu said:


> Hi, I am an Architect currently working in US. I am in talks with a firm for the job in Singapore. Even though nothing is finalized, I would appreciate a feedback regarding Cost of living, rentals, work permit etc. I would aslo like to know how is healthcare? I mean health insurance.
> If possible compare to US ( if anybody has been moved from US)
> This will help me to determine my compensation package. So please help me.
> I will bring scotch for best help



cost of living in general will be lower than the states however big items such as properties, cars etc is expensive due to the size of singapore.


----------

